# Music for charity



## Kerenza (Dec 10, 2006)

I am the first violinist of the Pavao String Quartet. We have just released a very special version of Away in a Manger. It is available to download for £1, and 100% of this will go to Breakthrough Breast Cancer. Please tell all your friends and help us raise lots of money for Breakthrough for Chrsitmas! Go to www.pavaoquartet.com, follow the link and click 'music'.

Many thanks!

Kerenza


----------

